# looking for a new band!



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi im a guitarist from British Columbia 15 years of age, i really like classic rock to hard rock, my favourite bands are killcheerleader, guns n roses, zeppelin, ac dc, nickelback, pantera anything really, if any bands from british columbia , rather in the lower mainland area, if u need a guitarist im here!


----------

